# Enermax Liqtech 120 umbauen auf AM4



## heli-mueller (25. November 2019)

Schönen Guten Morgen Miteinander.
Ich habe mir einen neuen PC gebaut und unteranderem (natürlich) von AM3 auf AM4 umgestellt.
Da ich aber meine Enermax Liqtech 120 Wasserkühlung liebe bin ich am überlegen diese in den neuen PC einzubauen. Der Enermax Support bietet leider keine Umrüstkits für diese Kühlung. 

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch: Hat schon mal jemand so eine Kühlung selbst umgebaut bzw weis jemand ob das machbar ist? Ist es nur das Loch Maß dass man anpassen muss oder noch andere Dinge? Ich könnte mir aus Alu leicht neue Halterungen Fräsen nur bevor ich die Arbeit in Kauf nehme würde ich gerne wissen ob es das dann auch wirklich war.

Mainboard: MSI B450-A Pro Max
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600

Ich freue mich auf Antworten.

MfG
Dennis Müller


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2019)

Wie lang war die Enermax Liqtech 120 bei dir schon in Betrieb?


----------



## heli-mueller (25. November 2019)

Circa 4 Jahre


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2019)

Die AiOs laufen generell nicht ewig, nochmal 4 Jahre hält die sicher nicht durch.
Eine 120mm Variante ist auch nicht unbedingt besser als ein Turmkühler.

Um 40€ hättest wieder eine mit 2 Jahren Garantie ohne rumgebastel.
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 ab €' '40,82 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und um etwas mehr eine mit 240mm
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 ab €' '53,88 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

Kaufe dir die AIO neu, denn die AIOs haben ALU Radiatoren und auch wenn das Kühlwasser Korrosionsschutz mit dabei hat wird Korrosion nicht gänzlich verhindert sondern nur etwas raus gezogen. Zudem lösen sich mit der Zeit auch Verunreinigungen und Wasser verdunstet auch mit der Zeit. Alles wirkt sich auf die Kühlleistung aus und eine AIO ist daher nur durch neu kauf Wartungsfrei.

Möchtest du nicht alle 4-7 Jahre eine neue AIO kaufen kannst auch auf Luftkühler setzten, denn die laufen eine Ewigkeit.
Radiatoren aus Kupfer haben nur die AIOs von be quiet und Alphacool.

Aqua Computer Homepage - Kommt es bei Verwendung von Aluminium und Kupfer in einem System zu Korrosionserscheinungen am Aluminium ?


----------



## heli-mueller (25. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Da ich noch einen Scythe Mugen 5 da habe werden ich wohl erstmal den montieren. 

Gibt es sonst noch Verwendung für meine WaKü oder werfe ich die einfach weg? Also suchen manche noch so eine Kühlung ?


----------



## Downsampler (25. November 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die AiOs laufen generell nicht ewig, nochmal 4 Jahre hält die sicher nicht durch.
> Eine 120mm Variante ist auch nicht unbedingt besser als ein Turmkühler.
> 
> Um 40€ hättest wieder eine mit 2 Jahren Garantie ohne rumgebastel.
> ...



Das ist Quark. Ich habe eine Corsair H50 schon seit 10 Jahren.

Wenn du eine neue AIO Kaufen willst, dann schau nach Asetek. Da gab es nach 10 Jahren noch ein Umrüstkit für Sockel AM4.

DIY & Enthusiast Cooling | Asetek - Asetek

https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...et-Kit-for-Hydro-Series™-Coolers/p/CW-8960046

Das mit den Halterungen würde ich an deiner Stelle machen. Ich habe schon eine AIO auf meine Grafikkarte geschnallt mit Kabelbindern. Sah nicht schön aus, hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## heli-mueller (25. November 2019)

Ich möchte ja keine Neue kaufen. Mir war meine Alte zu schade zum wegwerfen. darum war ja die Frage was denn der Unterschied zwischen AM3 und AM4 ist.


----------



## Downsampler (25. November 2019)

Der Unterschied sind die Lochabstände. Für AM3 habe ich sogar noch 2 Mounting Kits, aber die passen nun einmal nicht auf AM4. Deshalb habe ich dann für 5 Euro das AM4 Kit bestellt.

Wenn es für die Enermax so etwas nicht gibt, dann bau dir doch selbst eines, falls du es kannst. Spricht ja nichts dagegen.

Schau mal hier was ich gefunden habe:

Technischer Support AM4 - Enermax

Frage doch über das Formular mal an, ob es für deine AIO ein AM4 Kit gibt.

Anscheinend bietet Enermax doch Support für die AIO an.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das ist Quark. Ich habe eine Corsair H50 schon seit 10 Jahren.


Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, schau dir mal dieses Thema dazu an: 
CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Natürlich kann so eine AIO auch mal zerlegt werden und alles schön sauber gemacht und neu befüllt werden.
Dann hält sie auch länger. Nur ist das etwas schwer da AIOs nicht dazu hergestellt werden. Manche besitzen noch nicht mal Schrauben um das Kühlwasser nachfüllen zu können.


----------



## heli-mueller (25. November 2019)

@Downsampler 
genau über dieses Formular habe ich Gestern angefragt und heute eine negative Antwort bekommen. Lediglich für die Liqtech 2 gibt es das Kit. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank. ich werde mal basten und schauen ob das was taugt.


----------



## Downsampler (25. November 2019)

Joa CoolIT Kühlungen. Die Verkleben die Dinger und mit der Zeit löst sich der Kleber in der Kühlflüssigkeit auf. Gab schon etliche Horrorstorys dazu im Netz.

Die Extremste die ich noch im Kopf habe, war die von einem User, der saß am PC und plötzlich ging der Computer aus. Er schaltete wieder ein und beim booten ging er wieder aus. Dann hat er den PC aufgemacht und gesehen, das das Pumpengehäuse am Schlauch heruntergehangen hat, die Kühlerplatte war noch auf der CPU drauf. Dann hat er einen Schreck bekommen und nach der ausgelaufenen Kühlflüssigkeit geschaut, es war aber keine da. Bei genauerer Betrachtung hat er dann festgestellt, daß sich die Kühlflüssigkeit in eine Art Gelee verwandelt hatte, die in den Schläuchen und in der Pumper festgeklebt hat. Zum Glück hatte er dadurch keine weiteren Schäden.

Diese und noch ein paar andere Storys hatten mich damals vom Kauf der Corsair H60 Abstand nehmen lassen und mich wieder zu Asetek geführt, auch wenn dort die Halterung nicht gepasst hat und ich mir mit Kabelbindern selbst eine bauen musste.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. November 2019)

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten: Kühler mit Kombi-Halterungen für AM3 und AM4 nutzen die gleichen Abstandshalter für beide. Es geht also nur um die Lochabstände und um geeignete Backplates. Da bei AM3 die Gewinde nicht genormt waren, legten die Hersteller in der Regel eigene bei, bei AM4-Mainboards wird gerne die serienmäßige genommen. Kombiprodukte, die auf AM3 und AM4 funktionieren, sind auch hier möglich, aber Vorsicht: Das ist nicht zwingend ein Selbstgänger. Wir hatten anfangs Probleme mit einigen AM3-Kühlern, die nur mit stark gelockerten Halterungsschrauben eine Erkennung der CPU ermöglichten. Ich vermute, dass es nicht die Anpresskraft als solche ist, sondern das AM4 Druck auf bestimmte Teile des Sockels nicht verträgt, konnte aber keine systematischen Unterschiede zwischen betroffenen und nicht betroffenen Kühlern ausmachen.


----------



## heli-mueller (4. Dezember 2019)

Hi Thorsten,
danke für deine Antwort. Da Ich sehr ungeduldig bin habe ich mir bereits eine eigene Halterung gebaut für den AM4 Sockel bei dem ich die alten schrauben und meine alte WaKü benutzen kann. die Grundplatte mit dem vorgesehenen Ausschnitt für die Elektronik und darauf ein Schutz aus, Ich denke mal Teflon (habe ich von der original Grundplatte die beim oxed Kühler dabei war abmontiert.
Zusätzlich noch Halterungen für die Pumpe die auf der CPU sitzt. Das ganze habe ich schwarz Eloxiert. Ich behaupte mal wenn es Jemand nicht weis erkennt er den unterschied nicht. Funktionieren tut das ganze Optimal. 

Mein Fazit: wenn Jemand Spaß am basteln hat und mit Vorsicht an die Sache ran geht kann hat man einen günstigen Kühler von AM3 auf AM4 umgebaut. Wenn jemand auf Nummer Sicher gehen will sollte er ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine Neue CPU Kühlung kaufen.


----------

